# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] 2DS χαλασμένη μητρική

## makis5462

καλημέρα!
έχω ένα 2ds που είναι νεκρό.το άνοιξα κάποια στιγμή και στην πλακέτα υπήρχαν σημάδια από άλατα σε 1 σημείο και τα καθάρισα με σπρέι επαφών αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. κοίταξα λοιπόν στο ebay και βρήκα μια μητρική με 15$ η οποία όμως είναι usa version. πιστεύεται οτι αξίζει να ασχοληθώ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Main-Board-M...DS-USA-version

----------


## Papas00zas

Το usa version έχει να κάνει συνήθως με το σύστημα εικόνας. Στην Αμερική χρησιμοποιείται το NTSC ενώ εδώ έχουμε PAL. Άλλες λεπτομέρειες δεν ξέρω να σου πω.Αν αποφασίσεις να την πάρεις ωστόσο μάλλον θες μετατροπέα σήματος εκτός αν η τηλεόραση μπορεί να κάνει NTSC playback.

----------

makis5462 (23-03-17)

----------


## JOUN

Δεν εχει τηλεοραση,φορητη κονσολα ειναι..
Το USA version εχει σχεση με τα παιχνιδια που δεχεται,αυτο που παιζει στην Αμερικη δεν παιζει στην Ευρωπη..
Αν ομως το εχεις με cartdridge που παιζει παιχνιδια κατεβασμενα (οπως οι περισσοτεροι) δεν θα εχεις προβλημα γιατι παιζουν ολα..

----------

makis5462 (23-03-17)

----------


## ziakosnasos

Σε κάποια DS απο ότι θυμάμαι καίγονται δύο   ασφάλειες ή μία απο τις δύο  που είναι μια στο βύσμα τροφοδοσίας και η άλλη στην μπαταρία  , δες τες πρώτα μήπως είναι καμμένες , εάν μπορείς να τις αντικαταστήσεις .

vvv.jpg

Στην φωτογραφία σου έχω κυκλώσει που είναι στο 2ds . Μέτρα τες και  δες.

----------

makis5462 (23-03-17)

----------


## makis5462

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!
 μόνος μου δεν θα έβλεπα ποτέ αυτές τις μικροσκοπικές ασφάλειες, ωστόσο τις μέτρησα και δυστυχώς υπάρχει συνέχεια κανονικά..

----------


## makis5462

εννοείς ότι μπορώ να φορτώσω κατεβασμένα παιχνίδια στης κάρτα sd?

----------


## timoleon1987

> εννοείς ότι μπορώ να φορτώσω κατεβασμένα παιχνίδια στης κάρτα sd?


Καθυστερημένη απάντηση, φυσικά και μπορείς να περάσεις παιχνίδια στην SD, είτε μέσω του e-shop είτε χακάροντάς το

----------

